# Cap strap -vs- Toe strap



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

First, I've searched but couldn't find anything definitive. I'm riding the '09 Burton Freestyle's...toe strap configuration. I'm thinking about switching it to the capstrap position. Any opinions? I've read most people swear by the comfort of the cap strap, but, would anything be gained or lost changing to the capstrap option? Thanks in advance!


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I find over the end of your boot(Toe Strap), to be the most comfortable


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the Freestyles as well, and ride in the capstrap config. I've done the top of the toe, and imo, the capstrap is better. However, I would like to find a set of Ultra Capstraps instead of the ones that come stock on the Freestyles (Primo Capstrap)


----------

